# Icannabis goes vertical...my new setup!!!



## Icannabis (Sep 9, 2013)

This is my new vertical grow system still trying to figure it out. Hope it works out the room will have a/c ,co2, 3 600w hps cooltubes, 40 gallon res. and a Hydrofarm auto pilot controller. That's what I have right now. The tubes are 4 inch and I want to go aeroponics but I don't know maybe NFT. Feel free to comment add anything that could help this is my first vertical grow so I'm open minded. Under these same lights I was pulling just over 3 pounds is it possible to do better with a setup like this? Good Growing


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 9, 2013)

Icannabis said:


> still trying to figure it out


LOL. I dont blame you.
Ill be watching this.


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply...my wife looked in there and ask if I'd lost my mind...at least I'll finish the construct part soon...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 9, 2013)

Icannabis said:


> my wife looked in there and ask if I'd lost my mind...


LOL I bet.
Hope this works out for you.
Too complex for my bidding. But I do enjoy watching!


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 9, 2013)

I believe it will question is how well...maybe I can change your mind? Nice ol bud


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 10, 2013)

Got some more of the work done today...starting to look like what I planned...still trying to figure a few things out...feel free to drop advice of questions...good growing[HR][/HR]


----------



## l777 (Sep 10, 2013)

Icannabis said:


> Thanks for the reply...my wife looked in there and ask if I'd lost my mind...at least I'll finish the construct part soon...


HAHA nice one!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice blue man group set up.. Lol. Looks good though. That's too much work for my brain...


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok so I got the cool tubes up to take a look and see what I'm working with...I've still got to put plastic up and run the irrigation tubes...any advice or comments welcome...good growing[HR][/HR]


----------



## Sire Killem All (Sep 14, 2013)

thats a lot of ducting. most ppl i see put fans on the floor blowing air up to ceilng and pull from there. are you planing on pulling or push thru the carbon filter? 
looked @ ur sig grows and gotta say very nice. expect BIG things from this


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm going to trim the ducting for sure seems a little bulky...also going to added a board on the ceiling to anchor too...need to add the plastic on the floors and wall to keep co2 in my flower area...to answer you question I will pull air from another part of the house so no filter...I'll use the filter for humidity and an a/c unit for temp control...thanks for the comments and I hope too see good things from this...Good Growing


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 16, 2013)

I need to add the plastic to the walls and get the air ducting finished...I anchored the tubes to the studs and hung the ballast...please feel free to comment and good growing[HR][/HR]


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking good  I gotta ask though, why not just go barebulb?


----------



## smokey bacon (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah id be on the same wave length as * Sire Killem All  
as l have a 6inch fsn blowing hot air up directly under the bulb which is bare mind you cause a cool tube blocks more light and me scruber is extracting as much smell and hot air as it can

*


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe in the future I'll try the bare bulb... I want to control my room as much as possible...I think I've kinda combined two ideas...I'm going to wrap the cool tubes with screen and hang from the ceiling most likely...thanks for the comments keep them coming...good growing


----------



## Canon (Sep 20, 2013)

The tubes will give you nothing but head aches. All the "coolness" is thru the tube. Basics... light is energy. As the light hits progressively darker / solid colors (generally speaking) you'll have heat. The tubes cool the bulb,, not the plants. 
Been there,,, done that. Honestly, save the frustration and go bare w/ fan. Exchange room air capabilities X3 for summer,, winters you simply rollback.


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 22, 2013)

Very impressive Canon...Still got to build the Veg chambers and set up the small closet...drilled and tested the tubes for leaks today...I think it's coming along...I'll post more pictures when I get closer to a completed idea...thanks for the comments and good growing


----------

